# My rating dropped to 4.9



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.

Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


You are making no sense at all.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What makes no sense?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


It will only go downhill from there . . .


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It will only go downhill from there . . .


Disheartening


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

No one keeps 5 stars forever. Even the most liked drivers here top out at 4.96 or so.

But stars dont matter unless you are in the deactivation zone under 4.6 so just keep driving. Its not a big deal - you dont get more pings bc your rating is high I have been online for an hour with a 4.9+ no pings.

You are misinterpreting what people told you. They said after 500 rides your rating will stop fluctuating so much and kind of settle in wherever it is. No one is promised 5 stars.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No one keeps 5 stars forever. Even the most liked drivers here top out at 4.96 or so.
> 
> But stars dont matter unless you are in the deactivation zone under 4.6 so just keep driving. Its not a big deal - you dont get more pings bc your rating is high I have been online for an hour with a 4.9+ no pings.
> 
> You are misinterpreting what people told you. They said after 500 rides your rating will stop fluctuating so much and kind of settle in wherever it is. No one is promised 5 stars.


You haven't got a ping in one hour? That never happened to me.

What is the 500 rides for? It was a certain rule and as far as I remember, she said all drivers are 5 at first. Now for the first time I am not 5.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> You are making no sense at all.


And he's making no cents at all.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You haven't got a ping in one hour? That never happened to me.
> 
> What is the 500 rides for? It was a certain rule and as far as I remember, she said all drivers are 5 at first. Now for the first time I am not 5.


Where did someone say that? And if they did its wrong.

Its not hard to understand one of your pax gave you 1 or 2 stars so your rating drops. Not rocket science.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dropping to a 4.9 is no big deal believe me you will be fine and there will be times you drop lower than that. Don't even worry about it it happens to everyone.


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


Check this, will help
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-can-i-do-to-improve-my-rating.117204/page-2


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Now for the first time I am not 5.


Boo
Hoo
Hoo
.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And he's making no cents at all.


Bahahaha ha


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And he's making no cents at all.


And still giving out mints to the perrrtty girls....and trying to pick up other females on this board by their avatar picture.......still feel empowered?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


Dude, this is why some people are irritated with you. If your rating drops below 4.6 stars, that is when you need to worry.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Ratings can be really random sometimes. Yesterday it seemed like I had a stream of great pax. No tips, but all nice people. But one of those nice people dropped me from a 4.89 to 4.88. The entire reason I'm in the 4.8's at all traces back to two pax I should have marooned in a bad part of town and left. But I had a weak moment and let them ping me back, giving them two shots at my driver rating. My rating dropped from a 4.96 to 4.84, so I know it was them. Lesson learned, next time leave them to the drug dealers. Because of Uber's perverse rating system, it's better to not accept or cancel than let someone in the car who will 1* you. It's actually better to let people endanger themselves than risk a bad rating. That's truly perverse. 

You can get a bad rating because pax get confused by the rating screen or swipe it wrong. And there are a few innocently uninformed who think a 4* rating is actually helping you. Uber is not all bad as a big company but the rating system is one of the d!ckiest things they do.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


An observation if you will, you have analysis paralysis. You truly are sweating the small stuff. As a gentle piece of advice, you possess two eyes, two ears and one mouth, those should be used proportionally.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Cry a ****ing river. Life isn't fair or perfect, nor is anything else in this world. At this point with your dribble you post, I'm curious how you ever left the room you grew up in.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.
> 
> Why did they tell me I would be a 5 star before 500 rides?


First off, no experienced driver can maintain a 5.0 over time (it's mathematically impossible). As soon as you get anything less than a 5-start you will never be a 5.0 again, it's just not possible to maintain.

Secondly, your rating changes over time with each trip, so I don't know why you thought you'd stay as a 5.0 for your first 500 rides. Not true in any way. It will fluctuate.

Thirdly, anything above 4.80 is a good rating, so be happy with that. If you dip below 4.8 then you need to adjust what you're doing. a 4.90 rating is excellent!

Anything above 4.88 over a large sample is fantastic. Don't get too hung up on ratings, just drive well and the ratings will reflect your overall service. You simply CANNOT make every customer happy. For all you know, some customers might've rated you lower than 5-starts simply because of a misclick on their phone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Dude, this is why some people are irritated with you. If your rating drops below 4.6 stars, that is when you need to worry.





FL_Dex said:


> Ratings can be really random sometimes. Yesterday it seemed like I had a stream of great pax. No tips, but all nice people. But one of those nice people dropped me from a 4.89 to 4.88. The entire reason I'm in the 4.8's at all traces back to two pax I should have marooned in a bad part of town and left. But I had a weak moment and let them ping me back, giving them two shots at my driver rating. My rating dropped from a 4.96 to 4.84, so I know it was them. Lesson learned, next time leave them to the drug dealers. Because of Uber's perverse rating system, it's better to not accept or cancel than let someone in the car who will 1* you. It's actually better to let people endanger themselves than risk a bad rating. That's truly perverse.
> 
> You can get a bad rating because pax get confused by the rating screen or swipe it wrong. And there are a few innocently uninformed who think a 4* rating is actually helping you. Uber is not all bad as a big company but the rating system is one of the d!ckiest things they do.


Ha ha. Yea I thought of that. If someone gives you a 4, they may do it because they think they're doing you a favor.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> Cry a &%[email protected]!*ing river. Life isn't fair or perfect, nor is anything else in this world.  At this point with your dribble you post, I'm curious how you ever left the room you grew up in.


I didn't say it was too bad of a thing but I coulda sworn the lady at the hub said you start off as 5 stars until you've done 500 rides.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I didn't say it was too bad of a thing but I coulda sworn the lady at the hub said you start off as 5 stars until you've done 500 rides.


You did start at 5 stars. Read what people are telling you. I am over 1300 rides in and my rating barely moves. 4.88.

You need to chill out. Your rating will move around until you have more trips.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> You did start at 5 stars. Read what people are telling you. I am over 1300 rides in and my rating barely moves. 4.88.
> 
> You need to chill out. Your rating will move around until you have more trips.


Yea you start at 5 stars until you're not a 5. I just don't know why she said 500 trips.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Yea you start at 5 stars until you're not a 5. I just don't know why she said 500 trips.


First off, no experienced driver can maintain a 5.0 over time (it's mathematically impossible). As soon as you get anything less than a 5-start you will never be a 5.0 again, it's just not possible to maintain.

Secondly, your rating changes over time with each trip, so I don't know why you thought you'd stay as a 5.0 for your first 500 rides. Not true in any way. It will fluctuate.

Thirdly, anything above 4.80 is a good rating, so be happy with that. If you dip below 4.8 then you need to adjust what you're doing. a 4.90 rating is excellent!

Anything above 4.88 over a large sample is fantastic. Don't get too hung up on ratings, just drive well and the ratings will reflect your overall service. You simply CANNOT make every customer happy. For all you know, some customers might've rated you lower than 5-starts simply because of a misclick on their phone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> First off, no experienced driver can maintain a 5.0 over time (it's mathematically impossible). As soon as you get anything less than a 5-start you will never be a 5.0 again, it's just not possible to maintain.
> 
> Secondly, your rating changes over time with each trip, so I don't know why you thought you'd stay as a 5.0 for your first 500 rides. Not true in any way. It will fluctuate.
> 
> ...


I just don't know whe she used the number 500.

You're a cavaliers fan?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yea you start at 5 stars until you're not a 5. I just don't know why she said 500 trips.


I do not know either. Your rating will move all over.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> oh my gosh. I thought you were a 5 star before 500 rides. I have a feeling the airport passenger rated me poorly because I get nervous when I drop off at airport.


oh pity pity.. really?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I just don't know whe she used the number 500.
> 
> You're a cavaliers fan?


A Cavaliers fan? I am not from Cleveland, you must be confusing me with someone else. I like the Hornets, for basketball. For football, the Bucs and the Panthers. For baseball, the Rays and Orioles. For hockey, the Hurricane and the Lightning.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> A Cavaliers fan? I am not from Cleveland, you must be confusing me with someone else. I like the Hornets, for basketball. For football, the Bucs and the Panthers. For baseball, the Rays and Orioles. For hockey, the Hurricane and the Lightning.


I think he meant that for jmbf whose avatar is the Cavs logo.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I think he meant that for jmbf whose avatar is the Cavs logo.


Oh for love of it all. Newbies.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Yea you start at 5 stars until you're not a 5. I just don't know why she said 500 trips.


Because a lot of the support people will tell you things to keep you happy and makes you go away.

And even here, but this is what this place is for, to set people start.

Finally they have restored my 20% service fee across all counties / regions in So Cal. There are a couple of people here that told me the same thing as the support people and yet neither of them did the research far enough to know I was right all a long. Did Uber email and txt me about it ? No. Did they pay me the back pay ? No. Did it happen on it's own ? Probably not, I just kept 1 staring the, do you understand,... after backing out of the earnings page on the app. and asking for documentation to take this to arbitration.

Your problem to deal with is that your rating will be at its lowest as the 500 approaches. After that it goes up slowly and levels off.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I just don't know whe she used the number 500.
> 
> You're a cavaliers fan?


Yes. What's your team?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

How many trips does you have? how many 5☆stars?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> Yes. What's your team?


I'm in the bay lol


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> How many trips does you have? how many 5☆stars?


27 5 stars but I've done many more trips than that.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> 27 5 stars but I've done many more trips than that.


You will find some will not bother to rate you. Don't take it personally. I guess it all comes down to whomever you get and whether they go into the rider app to rate you.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I didn't say it was too bad of a thing but I coulda sworn the lady at the hub said you start off as 5 stars until you've done 500 rides.


You start out at 5 stars, it drops when you are rated 1,2,3, or 4. After 500 rated trips, your score is your last 500 rated trips. Either she said it wrong or you heard it wrong.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I'm in the bay lol


Born and raised? My condolences.

Oh, and Merry Christmas lol


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> Born and raised? My condolences.
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas lol


Yes and don't mention Christmas. They apologized for the last minute.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> You haven't got a ping in one hour? That never happened to me.
> 
> What is the 500 rides for? It was a certain rule and as far as I remember, she said all drivers are 5 at first. Now for the first time I am not 5.


Then find a bridge jump off and get over with! Dam then we find out someone accidentally gave you 4* then 5. Oh well! LoL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm at like 200 trips, 4.89 rating. I remember going through this. My advice is to not even worry about the rating unless you dip below 4.75. At 4.75 start looking for way to improve. Below 4.7 start looking harder. But Uber generally won't kick you off until you are below 4.6 so do not worry about that.

Seriously, I stressed so much even when I had a 4.92 rating. And looking back it was stupid. Quit worrying about it and focus on making money.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

How dare a rider not give me a five star?! I'm a five star man!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dropped again tonight from a 4.94 to a 4.91, and then to a 4.84. I'm pretty sure which riders rated me bad. One was UNBELIEVABLE. But my fault for doing Pool all night long in Oakland and SF. This passenger would not cross the street to meet me. He kept telling me it's my job to meet him where he's standing. So I had to drive around. And he was making the other passenger upset, but he was a nice guy. So I rated the guy a 2. Right after that, I noticed my rating dropped. This guy could have saved us 5 minutes if he would have crossed the street.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Dropped again tonight from a 4.94 to a 4.91, and then to a 4.84. I'm pretty sure which riders rated me bad. One was UNBELIEVABLE. But my fault for doing Pool all night long in Oakland and SF. This passenger would not cross the street to meet me. He kept telling me it's my job to meet him where he's standing. So I had to drive around. And he was making the other passenger upset, but he was a nice guy. So I rated the guy a 2. Right after that, I noticed my rating dropped. This guy could have saved us 5 minutes if he would have crossed the street.


Sometimes, when you really worry that much about it, it causes you to overthink... then you're not comfortable behind the wheel, overcompensating for things you think you might be doing wrong... and ultimately self-defeating. I've had my biggest dips in ratings right after events that frustrated me where someone gave me a really low rating etc. One time, I had a woman who tried to game the system to get a free ride by flagging me under every single category available (including claiming my 2016 car was old and broken down, and despite the fact that the car had just been detailed before going out that day, claimed it was full of garbage). I was fairly new, and it frustrated me, I took it more personally than I should have, and I noticed my rating started dropping a little bit the few days after. I had to realize that things like that will just happen and they won't affect you if you are doing a good job... that confidence brought my rating up again. Also... what people are telling you is that it's just a matter of data points. If you have less rides, it will jump around a lot more... the more rides you have, the more steady it will be... just because that one bad rating someone -potentially unfairly- gives you will be a much smaller slice of the overall pie.

If your ratings are up in the 4.8-4.9 range, it means you're doing fine.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Dropped again tonight from a 4.94 to a 4.91, and then to a 4.84. I'm pretty sure which riders rated me bad. One was UNBELIEVABLE. But my fault for doing Pool all night long in Oakland and SF. This passenger would not cross the street to meet me. He kept telling me it's my job to meet him where he's standing. So I had to drive around. And he was making the other passenger upset, but he was a nice guy. So I rated the guy a 2. Right after that, I noticed my rating dropped. This guy could have saved us 5 minutes if he would have crossed the street.


Definitely cancel on any pax like that. If they give you any trouble at all BEFORE the pickup it's only gonna get worse once they're in the car.

Anyway, I'd have a 5.0 rating if I never stood up for myself but if these pax think I'm gonna let them talk to me any kind of way because of meaningless stars they got another thing coming


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Does NYE affect your ratings more? I must have had a few people rate me less than 5. Most compliments on NYE, but most non 5 stars. And this one family was making me try to drive fast so they could get to the fireworks. Dropped from 4.94 to 4.91 to 4.84 to 4.83 to 4.82. Why was Uber sending me so many Pool requests last night? My acceptance rate went up a little and that was the only good thing.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I havedn't read all the answeres, but I notice it's wasn't answered on page 1. He thinks he gets to keep 5 stars for 500 rides. 

YOu start with 5 stars. That's all. The rating is based on the last 500 rides. If you only have 100 rides, then yr rating is more volatile, just cuz of math. Think about the math. Star rating is an average of all the ratings. So each rating is 1/500 trips. The last 500 trips. When you get to 510 trip ratings, your first ten ratings will be gone. You will never have 5 stars again. Unless you have a 500 trips streak with all 5 stars, but that's unheard of. Cuz, yes, someone could even think 4 stars means pretty good, but not perfect 5.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

If you're acceptance rate went UP on nye, you did it wrong. My rate dropped 20%. 
I was getting 0 surge pings 10 minutes away while sitting in a 4+ surge area. I did a couple of things wrong last night. Accepting all pings was not one of them.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Does NYE affect your ratings more? I must have had a few people rate me less than 5. Most compliments on NYE, but most non 5 stars. And this one family was making me try to drive fast so they could get to the fireworks. Dropped from 4.94 to 4.91 to 4.84 to 4.83 to 4.82. Why was Uber sending me so many Pool requests last night? My acceptance rate went up a little and that was the only good thing.


Why was Uber sending you so many Poop requests last night? It's not a complicated answer: Because you accept them!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Waaaaaaaaahhhh poor baby, gonna get deactivated soon

My tip: drive to make MONEY 

Sincerely,
Your U4.66/L4.79 for-profit driver


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My fave is 1* from kids who LOOOOVE your car



JMBF831 said:


> First off, no experienced driver can maintain a 5.0 over time (it's mathematically impossible). As soon as you get anything less than a 5-start you will never be a 5.0 again, it's just not possible to maintain.
> 
> Secondly, your rating changes over time with each trip, so I don't know why you thought you'd stay as a 5.0 for your first 500 rides. Not true in any way. It will fluctuate.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> ...these pax think I'm gonna let them talk to me any kind of way because of meaningless stars they got another thing coming


#seriously #truth #paxBully


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> I havedn't read all the answeres, but I notice it's wasn't answered on page 1. He thinks he gets to keep 5 stars for 500 rides.
> 
> YOu start with 5 stars. That's all. The rating is based on the last 500 rides. If you only have 100 rides, then yr rating is more volatile, just cuz of math. Think about the math. Star rating is an average of all the ratings. So each rating is 1/500 trips. The last 500 trips. When you get to 510 trip ratings, your first ten ratings will be gone. You will never have 5 stars again. Unless you have a 500 trips streak with all 5 stars, but that's unheard of. Cuz, yes, someone could even think 4 stars means pretty good, but not perfect 5.


Now let me ask u this. Do the riders all see 5 stars before 500 trips? Because if u get a 1 on your first trip will they just see a 1 star? If so you'd never get s ride.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Now let me ask u this. Do the riders all see 5 stars before 500 trips? Because if u get a 1 on your first trip will they just see a 1 star? If so you'd never get s ride.


I had a 3.65 after day 1


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

My rating drops like a brick when I work the low income area. Down to a 4.48 at one time. I have to go to the better part of town to get it back up in just a few trips. Some People are racist and you will never please them. I guess they feel they really got over on the white devil when they give me a one star for no reason. Yeah, you showed we what's what dawg!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Your rating is only based on your LAST 500 rides. If you don't have 500 rides the rating is based upon ALL of your rides. If your first ride gave you a 5 and your second ride gave you a 1 your rating would be 3 (5+1 / 2). If you have 40 5's and you get a 1 then your rating would be 201 / 41 4.90. Once you have more than 500 "rated rides" (not all will rate you) then the 1 you got on your 2nd ride will disappear after your 502 ride. By then it really doesn't matter as most drivers will be somewhere in the 4.7 to 4.9 range by then. It is impossible to maintain a 5.0 rating.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No one keeps 5 stars forever. Even the most liked drivers here top out at 4.96 or so.
> 
> But stars dont matter unless you are in the deactivation zone under 4.6 so just keep driving. Its not a big deal - you dont get more pings bc your rating is high I have been online for an hour with a 4.9+ no pings.
> 
> You are misinterpreting what people told you. They said after 500 rides your rating will stop fluctuating so much and kind of settle in wherever it is. No one is promised 5 stars.


I find it rather fkn funny and offensive at the same time that fkn drunks have the ability to rate a driver? Should I care? Bahahaha PS...I have no complaints. All comments are positive.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> My rating drops like a brick when I work the low income area. Down to a 4.48 at one time. I have to go to the better part of town to get it back up in just a few trips. Some People are racist and you will never please them. I guess they feel they really got over on the white devil when they give me a one star for no reason. Yeah, you showed we what's what dawg!


Ahahaha. That's funny and probably 100% true! **** them hosers anyway. Probably Uber account off their Mother or GFS account anyway hahaha. Losers.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone really concerned with Uber second grade rating system really needs to wake up. I stopped working for stars in kindergarten. Uber really expects drivers to loose money and be happy with stars they receive which is comical.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I also forgot to mention that the vast majority of riders don't pay any attention to (or even know about) your rating. They just push the button and wait for their Uber to arrive. I only get rated by 30-40% of my riders but the passengers are rated by 100% of their drivers as it is a required option of the app. I have never refused to pick up a passenger based upon their rating as some drivers have a very warped view of what a 5 star passenger is.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I also forgot to mention that the vast majority of riders don't pay any attention to (or even know about) your rating. They just push the button and wait for their Uber to arrive. I only get rated by 30-40% of my riders but the passengers are rated by 100% of their drivers as it is a required option of the app. I have never refused to pick up a passenger based upon their rating as some drivers have a very warped view of what a 5 star passenger is.


Agree. I think I get rated by less than 50%. And almost no pax know we rate *them*. I've only rated 2-3 pax less than 5 stars in 200+ rides -- and those only for making me wait.

I think I'm going to start awarding 3-4 stars for a door-slam, tho. Getting kinda tired of that crap.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I rate riders who make me wait less than 5 stars (the app tells you how long, shows you my travels and notifies you that I have arrived). If you need a ride, be ready! A few other riders are simply a pain in the ass and I give them less than 5 stars. However, in my 3000+ ride history I would guess that at least 2900 got 5 stars. If I think a rider was not happy and is likely to give me a crappy rating I give them a crappy rating (CYA). I give the same level of service to every rider. I give the same level of respect to every rider. I absolutely expect the same in return. In most cases, that's exactly what happens.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

The pax don't realize how important the rating is! If you think about it, In a 1-5 rating system you would think a 4 would be Great and a 5 excellent! Anything under 5 is no good! DRider, really don't even think about It! Just treat your pax good and it will all average out!


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

UsedToBe, How long have you worked to get 3,000+rides? Is that all Uber or some Lyft thrown In! That's some serious driving!


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

I feel really good with drunk people rating me hahaha wtf?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I picked up a 4.05 rider today. It was a good trip, but she spent most of the trip applying her make-up and yes, wait for it, using hair spray maybe a dozen times. I had to clean the residue from the seat and open the windows to air things out after the trip was completed. I promise you that her rating is not going to go any higher after my review but I would still pick her up again in the future. Just because I didn't like her doesn't mean I won't take her money!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Navy Vet said:


> UsedToBe, How long have you worked to get 3,000+rides? Is that all Uber or some Lyft thrown In! That's some serious driving!


That's actually a very good question and not one I can answer. I have been driving for Uber since late 2014 but I started in AZ and then moved to TX. First it was College Station (not good!), then Austin and now Houston. I had to get new accounts setup for each new location but I did a transfer from Austin to Houston so it's very possible that my ride totals include both Austin and Houston but I doubt they include College Station or AZ. If the total includes Austin and Houston then my total driving time is about 8 months for those 2 locations. I know I first came to Houston in Jan 2016 and got my TNC 2/16. We left on business 2.2o.16 and returned 5.17.16. I left again in Oct. when my Mom passed away and we returned 11.24.16. I have been driving since then. Maybe you can do the math. As of today my counter shows over 1000 5 star rides. In the past the software would show you your total # of rides but that's gone so I just have to make an estimation based upon the number of 5 star rides and the number of riders who actually bother to rate you.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

As an aside, I did also drive for Lyft when we were staying in Austin. Those numbers were very small compared to Uber and are not included in my current calculations. Lyft is not available here in Houston.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And he's making no cents at all.


It all makes sense if you don't think about it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> It all makes sense if you don't think about it.


As Oger said in Revenge of the Nerds II, Nerds in Paradise: "What if C A T really spelled dog?"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jp300h said:


> If you're acceptance rate went UP on nye, you did it wrong. My rate dropped 20%.
> I was getting 0 surge pings 10 minutes away while sitting in a 4+ surge area. I did a couple of things wrong last night. Accepting all pings was not one of them.





2Peaks said:


> Why was Uber sending you so many Poop requests last night? It's not a complicated answer: Because you accept them!


You guys hit the nail on the head. You lose the right to complain about pool if you choose to accept pool.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

San Diego ... We are starting "Just Say No To Pool" days. Every Tuesday. 

Some days a Poo is accepted because of boredom, stuck in a dead zone, or DF. But on Tuesdays ... Say no even to those. 
Doesn't sound like a revolution, but remember, the Roman Empire was not created or destroyed in a day. Took some time! 

Don't be a Fool, Stay Outta the Pool.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Now let me ask u this. Do the riders all see 5 stars before 500 trips? Because if u get a 1 on your first trip will they just see a 1 star? If so you'd never get s ride.


Until you have a few rated trips, 5 or so... your rating will show a 5. if your 1st rated trip is a1 then your actual rating is a 1. it shows a 5 by default when it reality you have no rating. your rating is established after your 1st rated trip.

Remember it will show 5 regardless until you get a few rated trips, I think it's 5.

Because of the whst a mathematical average works, any non 5 will affect you negatively and a 5 will slightly benefit you.

The fewer rated trips you have the greater the affect of every rating.

At 50 rated trips every lost star is -.02
At 500 it's - .002 and a 5 will increase you only .001 or so @50 rated trips



2Peaks said:


> San Diego ... We are starting "Just Say No To Pool" days. Every Tuesday.
> 
> Some days a Poo is accepted because of boredom, stuck in a dead zone, or DF. But on Tuesdays ... Say no even to those.
> Doesn't sound like a revolution, but remember, the Roman Empire was not created or destroyed in a day. Took some time!
> ...


Why not say no every day?


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Why not say no every day?


Already explained.


----------

